# Patrol Interdiction



## Gil

Patrol Interdiction

Course Length: 3 days (24 hours)
MCTFT Coordinator: Luke Newman (727-865-2611)

This course will train patrol officers on the newest trends in narcotic investigations and will increase their awareness of possible criminal activity during routine patrol and traffic stop encounters. This course will provide the information and practical techniques that will assist officers in drug-related cases from inception to the courtroom. 

Course Objectives 

Identify personal, squad and investigative strategies that will maximize officer safety. 
Identify legal aspects of citizen encounters, vehicle stops, arrest, search and seizure. 
Identify elements of nonverbal communication that may indicate deception or impending violence. 
Identify indicators of drug concealment during a vehicle stop. 
Identify potential compartments in vehicles for drug concealment. 
Recognize indicators and hazards of a clandestine lab. 
Identify the actions to look for to establish a pattern of drug dealing on the streets or at a drug house. 
Identify elements of professional law enforcement testimony. 
Overview of topics 

Mindset of the Patrol Officer 
Introduction to Legal Issues 
Interview and Body Language 
Contact and Cover 
The Complete Vehicle Stop 
Vehicle Searches and Hidden Compartments 
Clandestine Laboratory Recognition and Hazards 
Street-Level Interdiction 
Courtroom Demeanor and Testimony 

To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below: 

1/31/2006 8548 METHUEN, MA CYNTHIA KAHRMAN 978-691-2500 
3/14/2006 8243 MERIDEN, CT GEORGE MILLER 203-238-6528


----------



## 57ragus

Gil,

Where do you find this info regarding training courses?


----------



## Deuce

Do you know the cost off hand?


----------



## bluesamurai22

Deuce said:


> Do you know the cost off hand?


HIDTA classes are usually free.

The answer to the question above: You can get on the e-mail lists from the NE HIDTA (in Methuen) and from NESPIN (in Franklin) for a lot of these training notices. I'm sure someone at your department gets these notices e-mailed to them on a regular basis.


----------



## MVS

I check for these classes on a regular basis. A good place to find such classes would be here:
http://www.mctft.com/traditional_training/

Has anyone taken this Patrol Interdiction class? is it good?


----------



## kokid

I would love to attend this class, it sounds awesome! I hope when they say they will cover 'legal aspects' they are referring to Mass law, b/c I always hate going to classes like this when the instructor is from a state that has normal laws governing traffic stops, exit orders, consent to search on stops, etc. and starts talking about how easy it is to make great interdiction arrests, while the rest of us Mass cops are in the class secretly saying in our heads 'cant do that, or that won't fly, or no way in hell the courts gonna accept that.' But if it's free I'll see you guys there!!!


----------



## Deuce

bluesamurai22 said:


> HIDTA classes are usually free.
> 
> The answer to the question above: You can get on the e-mail lists from the NE HIDTA (in Methuen) and from NESPIN (in Franklin) for a lot of these training notices. I'm sure someone at your department gets these notices e-mailed to them on a regular basis.


Thanks for the info.. Yah, I'm sure someone, somewhere in my dept gets these but we ( in operations) are mushrooms....


----------



## sempergumby

I registerd. Class sounds to good to pass up. No matter what I'm sure I will walk away learning something new.:rock:


----------



## JFleck

RPD931 said:


> I check for these classes on a regular basis. A good place to find such classes would be here:
> http://www.mctft.com/traditional_training/
> 
> Has anyone taken this Patrol Interdiction class? is it good?


Is there a tuition for that mctft?


----------



## squad leader

MCTFT put on excelent courses to include their classromm instruction, webcasts and CD -Rom courses for self development. I've taken a few myself.

http://www.mctft.com/


----------



## squad leader

I don't believe there is any cost for their courses. Last course I attended they just varified my employment in LE.


JFleck said:


> Is there a tuition for that mctft?


----------



## sulldog6

Went to this course. I thought it was well worth it! Jump on it if it comes up again. Check the HIDTA web site (New England region)for trainings or give the office a call::thumbup:

Cynthia A. Kahrman
Administrative Assistant/Training Coordinator
NEHIDTA
13 Branch Street, Suite 9
Methuen, MA01844
Tel (978- 691-2500
Fax (978- 691-2510


----------



## MVS

JFleck said:


> Is there a tuition for that mctft?


No. There is no tuition for the classes.


----------

